# Paramount Question



## kodyind (Sep 28, 2014)

I am looking at a early 1970's paramount but it is missing rims and brakes so how hard is it to find original ones for it and what do they go for

thanks
jim


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 28, 2014)

The brakes are easy to find, especially if they were the standard-issue Weinmann center-pulls, but even the optional Campagnolo side-pulls should be no problem. The rims or entire wheel sets are another issue, hard to find and expensive. I would knock a large amount off one missing wheels.


----------



## kodyind (Sep 29, 2014)

*paramount*

It is a 1972 all chrome paramount. He wants 700.00 for it but I need rims and brakes not sure if this is a good price


----------



## rhenning (Sep 29, 2014)

I suspect by the time you find, add a freewheel, repair and put new tires on the rims you will have as much money in the bike as if you just bought a complete Paramount.  That would depend to some degree on which model Paramount it was and the frame size.  That price is not a deal.  Roger


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 29, 2014)

One picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 30, 2014)

I guess the question is whether you're looking for a restoration wheelset or functional 27" wheelset.  
You can get a new Sun 27" wheelset from Velomine for $160.  Suntour 5-speed freewheels are easy on ebay.  
(I have a really nice Suntour Ultra-6, 13-27, if you need a freewheel to ride)
Going the route of buying a Campy GS hub set and Weinmann rims on ebay and having the wheels built could cost you $400-500.  
Obviously quite a bit less if you can build the wheels.  

Do you know of a local Frankenbike meet?  A visit here can get the word out and find your parts.  
http://sanantonio.frankenbike.net/

If you have a g-mail account, there is the Classic Rendezvous google group, and while you must apply for membership to view the forum, it's a pretty good group, and includes many classic bike dealers, and bent to Italian and English lightweights.  
Much of the membership is represented on ebay, but it's a good place to voice a parts need.


----------



## kodyind (Sep 30, 2014)

bulldog1935 said:


> I guess the question is whether you're looking for a restoration wheelset or functional 27" wheelset.
> You can get a new Sun 27" wheelset from Velomine for $160.  Suntour 5-speed freewheels are easy on ebay.
> (I have a really nice Suntour Ultra-6, 13-27, if you need a freewheel to ride)
> Going the route of buying a Campy GS hub set and Weinmann rims on ebay and having the wheels built could cost you $400-500.
> ...




It comes with the front and rear hubs and the cassette I just need spokes and rims


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 30, 2014)

here's a place to start
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk....H0.XNOS+27+rims&_nkw=NOS+27+rims&_sacat=7294 
make sure you match number of holes with the hubs

look here at Bike Wagon
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Weinmann-LP...-/221068766225?pt=US_Rims&hash=item3378b9ac11

didn't answer whether you're looking for a complete restoration or a nice bike to ride.  
If the latter, you probably should go with 700C (ISO 622) rather than 27" (ISO 630) to improve your tire choices, though in 27-inch Panaracer Paselas are still good tires.  
http://www.biketiresdirect.com/search/27in-road-tires


----------



## vincev (Sep 30, 2014)

If the chrome frame is really nice I would jump on it fast.


----------



## curtis odom (Nov 1, 2014)

You need to measure it against some others to see if it was built for 27" clinchers or 700c tubulars (different frames). The 27" dimpled Weinmann rims are hard to source, the tubular rims are easier to find. Both wheels would be built on 36 hole Campagnolo Record high flange hubs.


----------

